# What is The Write Fantastic?



## Ian Whates

Thought it was about time something appeared in this little corner of the Chrons that Brian has kindly opened up to the the Write Fantastic.

_"The What?"_ I hear you ask... Well, then I shall tell you.

The Write Fantastic is an exciting initiative by professional authors aiming to introduce fantasy fiction to readers who have yet to experience the genre. Its mission is also to ensure existing readers know the full breadth and depth of current fantasy writing. 

TWF has its roots in a conversation, in a bar, at a convention... Now there's a first! From the musings of established and respected fantasy authors Juliet E McKenna and Chaz Brenchley, the Write Fantastic was born, staging their first event in May 2005.

Since that launch, The Write Fantastic have contributed to or staged more than 60 events, including literary festivals, conventions, seminars, workshops, readings, etc.

The founding members were: Juliet E McKenna, Chaz Brenchley, Sarah Ash, Mark Chadbourn, Stan Nicholls, and Jessica Rydill. 

With time pressures and commitments, the roster of active members has been through a few changes from time to time, but the commitment to crusade on behalf of fantasy fiction has never faltered. As The Write Fantastic approaches its fifth anniversary (and more of that in a separate thread at some point), the current members are: *Juliet E McKenna, Chaz Brenchley, Sarah Ash, Deborah M Miller (Miller Lau), Jessica Rydill, Kari Sperring... and Ian Whates* (yes, they were foolish enough to let me in!) 

So, hello one and all!  

Please feel free to applaud, nay, stand and_ cheer,_ or alternately stare in puzzlement, laugh at, question or simply say 'hiya' to the daring adventure that is *The Write Fantastic*!


----------



## J-WO

I've known about the WF for a couple of years, I guess.  They're a positive force for speculative fiction, a good idea generally that others should emulate, and a bunch of nice people into the bargain!

Lovely to see they've brought you on board. You'd all make for a great panel at a convention, IMHO.


----------



## Freda

Oh! I didn't realise there was a thread for the WF here!

Bunch of lovely people and Ian is a publishing dynamo. They asked me to join too, just after he posted the above. (Me = Freda Warrington).


----------



## jchris

The best way to introduce Fantasy to people who aren't familiar with it is to make more Conan movies and less Eragon movies.


----------



## Glen

Where can we learn more?  Is there a WF blog/site?


----------



## Ian Whates

Indeed there is, Glen.  The website can be found at:

http://www.thewritefantastic.com/


----------



## Glen

Thanks.  Your links page is a bit of a treasure trove.


----------



## Mouse

Whoa, whoa, whoa! I didn't realise this was at _Glastonbury_!! Gah! I would've gone if I'd known earlier. Wait... when's the third of September? Next weekend? Hmm...

Where's the Grail Centre, is it actually in town?


----------



## Ian Whates

Mouse said:


> Where's the Grail Centre, is it actually in town?


 
Hi, Mouse, I can answer this with some certainty since I was actually at the Grail Centre this Sunday to see the preview of Anne Sudworth's art exhibition (which is fantastic and well worth a visit in its own right). 

The gallery is just outside the town centre, going towards the Tor. To quote Liz Williams, the address and directions are... 

24 Chilkwell St. Its sign is being re-done so it does not have a sign - it is a 2 storey Gothic building like a chapel and is next door to Draper's Sheepskin Factory. It has a car park.

Hope that helps.


----------

